# using ~더라고 for yourself



## 82riceballs

Hi all,

Is it possible to use 더라고 when talking about yourself??

e.g. 
취직한지 얼마 안돼서 너무 정신 없더라고요. I've been so busy since I just started working.
서브는 잘 하는데 잘 받아칠수가 없더라고요. I can serve well, but can't hit it back. 
한국 뉴스 보면서 한국어를 배우려고 하는데 느머 어렵더라고요.


----------



## Kross

The pattern ~더라구요 can often be used when you talk about past events, including yours.


----------



## 82riceballs

Interesting! My teacher told me that we can't use it for ourselves for some reason...


----------



## Kross

I just asked 국립국어원 of this issue through KaKaoTalk. They answered that there is no problem with using the pattern ~ 없더라구요 for our past events.


----------



## 82riceballs

Oh wow thank you so much!


----------



## yonh

82riceballs said:


> Interesting! My teacher told me that we can't use it for ourselves for some reason...


When you talk *about *yourself, using '더라' is ok. But when you talk *to *yourself, it's odd because '더라' implies that you inform listeners of your experience. Maybe your teacher means the latter?


----------



## 82riceballs

I see, thanks


----------

